# Anyone else break their tailbone ever?



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I broke my tailbone last Wednesday and i was planning on riding pretty soon again. But stupidly mess my back up again by lifting a really heavy thing and if you ever did break your tail bone how long approximately was it before you were "better"?


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

you got a doughnut yet? mine took a little while, 2 months I think. That being said a good 12 months later if I sat down wrong I got that electric shock again. Vibes and hopefully your isn't as bad as mine was


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, broke mine falling off a horse 15 years ago and it still occasionally bothers me today. Taught me to always roll when falling. Very freakin painful - I feel for you!! 

Took close to three months for mine to heal, lots of kneeling at my desk at school since I couldn't sit haha.

ETA: BCTazzie I know exactly what you mean by that 'electric shock' description, ugh it is horrible!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh geez ._. definately one of my most painful injuries, and that's saying something!

I crushed mine about two (three?) years ago when I flew over my bike handle and fell- on my butt- on the curb. Mom didn't believe me when I told her that I thought it was broken though, and didn't have in x-rayed until 2 months later, when I still couldn't sit, or ride, or even run without wanting to cry. Turns out I had some floating pieces AND it had grown wrong, so they had to re-break it (OUCH) to fix it. I was out of the saddle and sitting on my knees for a good 3-4 months after that.

If I'd gotten it fixed properly in the beginning? It probably would of only been 2-3 months. But since I didn't I still have pain when I sit a trot on an especially rough horse, and I get really still and sore easily.

Hoping you'll get feeling better soon! Pillows and Asprin are you friend


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I broke my tailbone when I was 16. It healed in just a couple months but my butt has never been the same. It still gets sore if I sit down on something that is not heavily padded.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I broke (or at least cracked) my tail bone back when I got my first horse. I was riding bareback, someone slammed a car hood or something, he jumped and I landed flat on my butt. It hurt for months. I never got it diagnosed, but I was in high school at the time and they had those awful hard seats that are attached to the desks. I eased myself into those desks like an old grandma for a long time. So I feel your pain!

I still own one saddle that if I ride in it too long hurts my tail bone. But my main saddle is fine. So maybe it wasn't completely broken, or maybe my current saddle just fits me good.


----------



## AQHAaddict (Nov 21, 2011)

I broke my tailbone about three years ago when I got dumped off a horse, in the road :? I got one of the donut things from the ER doctor that you inflate but my tailbone hurt for a LONG time after that... I'm guessing three/four months? If I sat down on something hard for any amount of time it hurt. I remember it got real bad when I had to ride in the car for any amount of time...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I cracked mine skiing. Took a year to feel normal, fully normal.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I fell while wading across a stream in Yosemite-used the doughnut,& to this day cannot wear tight pants on a long car ride-my accident happened over 40 years ago, but no problem riding. I never wear jeans when riding, though-I wear English pants-love that 4-way stretch, & I love my tall boots.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I broke mine last year when I was riding a greenie. He spoked and jumped so fast to the side I pretty much just went straight down! Kind of my fault for not having my feet in the stirrups. I still get a bit of a tinch everynow and then.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep when my dad's mare galloped off with me, I thought she was napping but she missed the last turn to the yard and there was a pain road up ahead. Turned her sharply, I came off, landed on my back and knocked myself out.

Came too pretty quick, couldn't get up. Had to be checked for internal bleeding etc, turned out to be a broken tailbone. Nice.

Dosed up on painkillers I was in the saddle again a week later, may not have been thr brightest thing to do. 

Did anyone else find that you felt like you always needed the loo haha??

And as everyone else says, 6 yrs on if I sit down too hard or funny it gives me shooting pains that makes you go OUCH.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

We got our horse Sarge, because his former owner broke her tailbone and couldn't ride anymore. I have never broke my tailbone but know others who have and they say it is painful as all get out. 

Don't rush it - let it heal so you can ride painfree in the future. So sorry you hurt yourself. Ugh...that hurt!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I cracked mine skiing. Took a year to feel normal, fully normal.


Thanks everyone, and Tiny, you've had some interesting profile pics so far but man is this one ugly.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Honestly? Never. Sorry. :-( I broke mine by giving birth to my 9 lb 9 oz son (we won't even talk about the soft tissue damage he did), not riding horses. It doesn't bother me horseback riding (it's been 10 years). But I can occasionally feel it when I shift my weight while sitting, though I wouldn't say it HURTS when I do that. However, sitting for long periods does aggravate it. It's currently annoyed at me because I had to slouch in the chair at the hair place today to fit under the hair dryer. 

I would say yours should be feeling quite a bit better by 6-8 weeks from the injury, and be feeling almost 100% after another couple months, though as I said, it may never feel exactly the same as it did before you injured it.


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately it take a long time to heal. I fractured mine in two places when I fell off my previous horse. I think that it took about 3-4 months until it was better. I cannot explain how much it hurt in the beginning! I also had one of those donut cushions to sit on. I think that it helps with the pain and helps take the weight off the tailbone. It has been about 4 years now since I fractured it. I have had two kids since then and now it hurts every now and then when I lift or do certain things.  I would say, make sure you rest now so that it heals nicely. 
Hope you feel better!


----------



## SF77 (Nov 22, 2011)

By the way, this is off the subject here but how do you upload a profile pic? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I cracked mine during basic training in June, couldn't do sit-ups for a month, but couldn't go to the doc for it or get out of doing them or I'd get booted. Still bothers me if I have to sit for a long time, and sure as heck reminds me not to lean too far back in the saddle! It is slowly improving still though, at least I can do sit-ups on soft mats now without pain.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Broke mine....twice.. Lol. 1st time I was breaking up a dog fight, and fell backwards into a tailgate of a pickup. SNAP! Took about 3 months to stop being in extreme pain. Then I slipped down the back steps cause they were icy, and landed on a rock. Guess what? SNAP! Laid on the icy ground for about an hour until my mom came home. That time it took about 6 months. That was about 4 years ago, and I still can't sit down on a hard surface for long times without pain or numbness in my legs.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not broken, but I have soft tissue damage that has lasted for 3 years now. I still can't sit for a long time, or on hard chairs :/ It was due to falling off.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I broke mine twice. The first time was when I was 12. I fell off my pony and landed right on my butt. It hurt for a couple of months. The second time was when I was in labor with my first child. It seems that it healed wrong the first time. As he was going through the birth canal, I heard a loud crack, followed by someone that sounded a lot like me spewing profanity. The doctor said, "Well that was unfortunate." It was fortunate for him that he was standing a bit away from me. Again, it healed in 2 months. Now that I am older, I have some pain/arthritis there on occaions. I also have pain/arthritis a lot of places.........


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

SF77 said:


> By the way, this is off the subject here but how do you upload a profile pic? I can't figure it out.


Ok SF77 here is how you do it... 
Go to User CP in top bar then go to Edit Avatar and you need a Photobucket or Cupidfish or other similar photo sharing account. Once you do that upload you pic to the photo account and then if you got a Photobucket which i have it will have a little selection of URL's to choose from click on Direct Link and it says Copied and you got the URL then go to the Edit Avatar and click Custom Avatar then delete the "http://www." from the Option 1 on there and past the URL you just got from lets say Photobucket. And Save Changes. And it should work if not PM me and i can help you more.


----------



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

I cracked my tailbone in August. It took about one and a half months before I could ride again without a large amount of pain. It still gets sore but it's totally tolerable. I just can't sit properly, bareback.
Be careful and don't push yourself too hard. You don't want to do more damage and end up with chronic life-long pain.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

lauraetco said:


> I cracked my tailbone in August. It took about one and a half months before I could ride again without a large amount of pain. It still gets sore but it's totally tolerable. I just can't sit properly, bareback.
> Be careful and don't push yourself too hard. You don't want to do more damage and end up with chronic life-long pain.


I do not want any chronic pain. A jabbing pain from my tailbone that was going down my right leg is gone. And i was bad.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I broke, cracked, or dislocated mine a couple months ago falling off my horse.

For about two weeks I couldn't sit in a chair AT ALL. I was either standing up or in bed. I slept a lot, because the pain was so draining on my body.
The next week I could sit for about half an hour at a time, the following week I worked up to about 2 hours.

I did, however, ride again about 3 days after my fall. It was painful getting on, excruciating getting off, but not too bad while on as long as I leaned slightly forward of my normal seat. The pain getting off lasted about 1.5 months, but now I just get a dull ache. It was only a few weeks ago that I was again able to dismount without a mounting block to catch me.
I do still feel it a little when I sit deep in the saddle, such as to ask for a halt, but it also is more of an ache than a real pain now.

The most painful time of all was always getting back into a standing position after having been sitting. I built my arm muscles up a fair bit because it eased the pain some if I literally lifted myself out of the chair with my arms rather than using my legs. Even still I have to use my arms more than my legs to stand from a regular chair or I get a pretty good sting.

But overall, I'd say I'm mostly back to normal.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

Never broke my tailbone before but I slipped a disk in my back and broke both my ankles at once before.. I was younger at the time and my dad just told me to suck it up and walk it off so I never got anything looked at until a few years later when he noticed my lovely "ankel spurs" and as per the back.. Got it looked at when it turned into a giant lump and walking wasn't always an option. As per how long I should have waited I have no idea, but I was back on in a weeks time. It hurt, but it seemed to "work" at the time. Of course you get a stubborn kid who just want to ride "work" can mean "THAT WAS A GOOD RIDE. :/ " *Slowly slink off and melt in the stall for a little bit*. Doesn't always mean it'll be good for you later on though. Best thing to do is ask your doctor what they think. :3


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I thought I had broke mine, but instead it was bruised. I had fallen on my butt due to ice out by the barn. *or was it that kick I got for being bitchy?...  yes twas.. Then I went on a trip 12 hr one way, ran round while there, then 12 hr back with major pain. Had it looked at, badly bruised was the verdict.. Ok, I sat on a donut in auto's for months. I am still sitting at the table(hard chair and I don't sit on my tail) most of the time. I might be ready to go back to the Living room couch.. For me it's been over a year. Take care of it. I could ride as long as i was not sitting on my pockets. Probably a good thing anyway. Better posture.


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

I cracked mine (or atleast bruised pretty badly, no confirmation though) more than once over the past couple years. I still get sore sitting on hard ground or leaning against hard things. At soccer, I am exempt from doing sit ups on the gym floor because I am in too much pain to sit like that. Darn ponies-especially those evil small ones!! Hope you heal soon!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I slipped on wet grass and shattered mine on a rock  I couldn't ride for over 6 months without intense pain, couldn't sit in class, and trying to lay down hurt.

It still is sore but it is doing better and that was over 6 years ago haha


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought everyone had broken their tailbone at least once!:lol: Broke mine during gymnastics when I was 12. Spent a week on pain pills and 30 days in school doing a hovering act above my chair. The next month and a half I sat on my leg to keep the pressure off my back. That still ranks way up there on my list of unpleasant experiences.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I cracked mine when I fell off a horse when galloping bareback down a beach. Took about 4 months before I could sit properly and now nearly 2 yrs later I still use a cushion with a cut out if I'm driving long distance. I also use an orthopedic chair at work (am in front of a computer most of the time) due to this issue. Work had to buy it specialy for me and it cost £700


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

My tailbone is feeling much better, but its hard to sit for a long time. And cant slump in hard chairs.


----------

